# Finding iphone passcode using Gecko Toolkit



## RodW74 (Feb 14, 2013)

I've been trying to retrieve my iPhone 4 passcode using the Gecko Toolkit. I'm running XP SP3 and have made sure that the system requirements are met. However, after selecting my phone model and hitting the boot button, and selecting the ipsw file Redsnow fails to launch and I get an message saying "unexpected parameter error 'and' ". Any idea of how to resolve this.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

You will need to restore the device back to factory settings if you wish to regain access. We cannot assist you with any password issues.

Please read the rules before posting again:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/misc.php?do=sknetwork&page=rules


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Thread closed


----------

